# Western Tornado error code help



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

I have a new (less then one year) Western Tornado that worked fine until yesterday. I continuously get the code "DU" which means dump feature, even when the chute is connected. I have checked all the connections, and they are perfect - nothing is loose or corroded. I even changed the spreader module and got same code. Any suggestions on why controller says its in dump mode when chute is connected?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

There some type of sensor that tells it so?


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

dieselss said:


> There some type of sensor that tells it so?


Nope. It can only go into dump mode when chute is disconnected, yet it's connected and I'm getting th dump mode.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I thought there was a sensor when chute is closed and that might be why?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

There is no sensor on the poly spreaders, only the stainless. The poly units use the spinner motor connection to complete a ground loop to tell if the chute is present. Somewhere on here recently I posted the diagram for it, ill have to look for it later


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Stupid question: if it is new and under warranty, why are you messing around buying modules and controllers rather than just taking it back to the dealer?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/western-tornado-help.180200/#post-2470246


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Stupid question: if it is new and under warranty, why are you messing around buying modules and controllers rather than just taking it back to the dealer?


I see someone's never had to take something to a dealer... Especially for warranty work...


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Stupid question: if it is new and under warranty, why are you messing around buying modules and controllers rather than just taking it back to the dealer?


Dealer is an hours drive from me. I have an Arsenal of spare components for plows and spreaders because it sucks to be down in the middle of the night. However, even being as prepared as I am, I still got stuck. Unit goes in Friday to dealer. Its their problem now. Might move over to Boss VBX.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Friday...! 
Someone needs their western rep to step up and have a word with the dealer, talk about hurting your brand...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Scott Taylor said:


> Might move over to Boss VBX.


Do yourself a favor and do a search on here about the VBX's


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

m_ice said:


> Do yourself a favor and do a search on here about the VBX's


Should I stay away from the VBX?


m_ice said:


> Do yourself a favor and do a search on here about the VBX's


what brand do you recommend? I would want a electric pintle chain to fit into a F-350 short bed. Thanks


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I would stay with the tornado/striker.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

But that’s me.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Scott Taylor said:


> Should I stay away from the VBX?
> 
> what brand do you recommend? I would want a electric pintle chain to fit into a F-350 short bed. Thanks


Having both I will say the Tornado's have been really good... The one issue I've noticed with pintle chain vs auger is... The pintle chain takes all the material from the front of the spreader first and you're left with any remaining at the back of the spreader. Where as a auger seems to take from the full length more evenly...

Is this a big deal, maybe not but I've noticed alot of weight hanging off the rear of my trucks if they don't use it all. Bumpers on the ground with maybe 1000-1500lbs left in...

Also, to me it seems like the Tornado has a bit of a pulsating when droppping salt on to the spinner vs auger which seems a little more steady... But they both work...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Scott Taylor said:


> Should I stay away from the VBX?
> 
> what brand do you recommend? I would want a electric pintle chain to fit into a F-350 short bed. Thanks


I own multiple Westerns in both striker and tornados so I'm biased but alot of guys on here have complained about the vbx's


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just picked up a striker today to install on my buddy’s truck.


----------

